# kde lässt sich nicht updaten

## Max Steel

hmm ein Problem:

HAbe hier gcc-4.1.2 distcc-2.18.3-r10 und libtool-1.5.24 auf meinem und dem Rechner meines Vaters, muss auf Vaters Rechner kde updaten und switche bei der gelegenheit auf spilt-ebuilds.

Nun kommt bei libkdegames das hier:

```
/bin/sh ../libtool --silent --tag=CXX --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -I/usr/kde/3.5/include -

I/usr/qt/3/include -I.   -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT  -D_REENTRANT  -Wno-long-long -Wundef -ansi -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -Wcas

t-align -Wchar-subscripts -Wall -W -Wpointer-arith -DNDEBUG -DNO_DEBUG -O2 -march=athlon-xp -O2 -pipe -fno-ident -fomit-frame-po

inter -fpeel-loops -funswitch-loops -fweb -ftracer -maccumulate-outgoing-args -fbranch-target-load-optimize -funit-at-a-time -fa

EAN_NAMESPACE -DQT_NO_ASCII_CAST -DQT_NO_STL -DQT_NO_COMPAT -DQT_NO_TRANSLATION  -c -o libkdegames_la.all_cpp.lo libkdegames_la.

all_cpp.cpp

/bin/sh ../libtool --silent --tag=CXX --mode=link i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++  -Wno-long-long -Wundef -ansi -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD

_SOURCE -Wcast-align -Wchar-subscripts -Wall -W -Wpointer-arith -DNDEBUG -DNO_DEBUG -O2 -march=athlon-xp -O2 -pipe -fno-ident -f

omit-frame-pointer -fpeel-loops -funswitch-loops -fweb -ftracer -maccumulate-outgoing-args -fbranch-target-load-optimize -funit-

at-a-time -falign-loops -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute -Wno-non-virtual-dtor -fno-exceptions -fno-check-new -fno-c

ommon -DQT_CLEAN_NAMESPACE -DQT_NO_ASCII_CAST -DQT_NO_STL -DQT_NO_COMPAT -DQT_NO_TRANSLATION   -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--sort-common -Wl,--e

nable-new-dtags -o libkdegames.la -rpath /usr/kde/3.5/lib -L/usr/kde/3.5/lib -L/usr/qt/3/lib     -R /usr/kde/3.5/lib -R /usr/kde

/3.5/lib -R /usr/qt/3/lib -no-undefined -Wl,--no-undefined -Wl,--allow-shlib-undefined -version-info 3:0:2 libkdegames_la.all_cp

p.lo  highscore/libkhighscore.la kgame/libkgame.la kgame/dialogs/libkgamedialogs.la -lkio -lkdnssd

/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../../i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: cannot find -lkdnssd

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make[3]: *** [libkdegames.la] Fehler 1

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/libkdegames-3.5.7/work/libkdegames-3.5.7/libkdegames'

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Fehler 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/libkdegames-3.5.7/work/libkdegames-3.5.7/libkdegames'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Fehler 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/libkdegames-3.5.7/work/libkdegames-3.5.7'

make: *** [all] Fehler 2

 *

 * ERROR: kde-base/libkdegames-3.5.7 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *   ebuild.sh, line 1654:   Called dyn_compile

 *   ebuild.sh, line 990:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *   ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_compile

 *   libkdegames-3.5.7.ebuild, line 19:   Called kde-meta_src_compile

 *   kde-meta.eclass, line 380:   Called kde_src_compile

 *   kde.eclass, line 170:   Called kde_src_compile 'all'

 *   kde.eclass, line 340:   Called kde_src_compile 'myconf' 'configure' 'make'

 *   kde.eclass, line 336:   Called die

 *

 * died running emake, kde_src_compile:make

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/libkdegames-3.5.7/temp/build.log'.

 *
```

Kann mir jemand helfen?

# cat /etc/make.conf

```
# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically built this stage

#CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

#CFLAGS="-march=i586 -O2 -pipe"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -O2 -pipe -fno-ident -fomit-frame-pointer -fpeel-loops -funswitch-loops -fweb -ftracer -maccumulate-out

going-args -fbranch-target-load-optimize -funit-at-a-time -falign-loops" # -ftree-vectorize -ftree-vectorizer-verbose=1"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}" # -fvisibility-inlines-hidden"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

USE="-* 16bit 3dfx 3dnow 3dnowext 7zip X a52 aac aalib accessibility acl acpi

     adns aiglx aio akode alac alsa amarok amr ao aoss aotuv apm ares arts

     artswrappersuid asf async audacious audiofile autoipd avahi avantgo avi

     berkdb bidi bitmap-fonts bzip2 cairo caps cdda cddb cdio cdparanoia cdr

     cdrom chm cjk cli cracklib crypt css ctype cups curl cvs dba dbus dga

     djbfft dmi dmx dpms dri dts dv dvd dvdr dvdread dynamic encode enscript

     esd ethereal exif expat exscalibar extrafilters fam fame fastbuild ffmpeg

     fftw flac fontconfig foomaticdb force-cgi-redirect fortran ftp gd

     gdbm gif glibc-omitfp glitz glut glx gmp gnokii gpgme gphoto2 gpm

     graphviz gs gsm gstreamer gstreamer010 gzip h323 hal ical icu idea idn

     ifp imagemagick imlib immqt-bc ipod ipv6 isdnlog ithreads javascript jbig

     joystick jpeg jpeg2k kde kdeenablefinal kdepim kernel_linux kig-scripting

     kipi lame lcms ldap lha libcaca libg++ libsamplerate libwww

     linuxthreads-tls live lm_sensors logitech-mouse logrotate lua lzo mad

     matroska md5sum memlimit mikmod mjpeg mmap mmx mmxext mng modplug motif

     mozsvg mp3 mp4 mpeg mtp musepack musicbrainz ncurses network njb nls

     no-old-linux nptl nptlonly nsplugin ogg oggvorbis on-the-fly-crypt openal

     openexr opengl oss pam pcre pda pdf pdflib perl pic png posix pppd python

     qt qt3 quicktime rar rdesktop readline real reflection rle rtc samba

     screen sdl session shorten sid simplexml slang sms sndfile soap sockets

     speex spell spl sqlite sqlite3 sse sse-filters ssl svg syslog tcpd tetex

     tga theora threads tidy tiff tokenizer truetype truetype-fonts

     type1-fonts udev unicode unzip urandom usb userland_GNU userlocales

     utempter utf8 v4l v4l2 vcd vidix voodoo1 voodoo2 voodoo3 voodoo5 vorbis

     vorbis-psy win32codecs wma wmf x264 xanim xattr xcomposite xine xinerama

     xml xml2 xorg xpm xprint xrandr xscreensaver xsl xv xvid xvmc yv12 zip

     zlib zvbi"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

FEATURES="distcc -metadata-transfer"

LINGUAS="de"

PORTAGE_ELOG_SYSTEM="save"

PORTAGE_ELOG_CLASSES="info warn error"

ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mula

w multi null plug rate route share shm softvol"

VIDEO_CARDS="radeon r128 nv 3dfx tdfx vesa fbdev"

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse joystick"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://pandemonium.tiscali.de/pub/gentoo/ http://pandemonium.tiscali.de/pub/gentoo/ ftp://213.186.33.38/gentoo-di

stfiles/ http://213.186.33.38/gentoo-distfiles/ ftp://213.186.33.37/gentoo-distfiles/"
```

Die harten und vielen CFlags hat ein Freund gesetzt der schon ein paar Jahre Erfahrung damit hat.

# emerge --info

```
Portage 2.1.3.9 (default-linux/x86/2006.1, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.5-r4, 2.6.19-gentoo-r3 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.19-gentoo-r3 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) XP 1700+

Timestamp of tree: Wed, 03 Oct 2007 13:30:09 +0000

distcc 2.18.3 i686-pc-linux-gnu (protocols 1 and 2) (default port 3632) [enabled]

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p17

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.30

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r5

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.9-r2

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.17-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.16

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.24

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.21

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -O2 -pipe -fno-ident -fomit-frame-pointer -fpeel-loops -funswitch-loops -fweb -ftracer -maccumulate-out

going-args -fbranch-target-load-optimize -funit-at-a-time -falign-loops"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/lib/fax /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share

/config /var/spool/fax/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/java-config/vms/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc

/terminfo /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -O2 -pipe -fno-ident -fomit-frame-pointer -fpeel-loops -funswitch-loops -fweb -ftracer -maccumulate-o

utgoing-args -fbranch-target-load-optimize -funit-at-a-time -falign-loops"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distcc distlocks sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://pandemonium.tiscali.de/pub/gentoo/ http://pandemonium.tiscali.de/pub/gentoo/ ftp://213.186.33.38/gentoo-di

stfiles/ http://213.186.33.38/gentoo-distfiles/ ftp://213.186.33.37/gentoo-distfiles/"

LANG="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="de_DE.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--sort-common -Wl,--enable-new-dtags"

LINGUAS="de"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --s

tats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="16bit 3dfx 3dnow 3dnowext 7zip X a52 aac aalib accessibility acl acpi adns aiglx aio akode alac alsa amarok amr ao aoss aot

uv apm ares arts artswrappersuid asf async audacious audiofile autoipd avahi avantgo avi berkdb bidi bitmap-fonts bzip2 cairo ca

ps cdda cddb cdio cdparanoia cdr cdrom chm cjk cli cracklib crypt css ctype cups curl cvs dba dbus dga djbfft dmi dmx dpms dri d

ts dv dvd dvdr dvdread dynamic encode enscript esd ethereal exif expat exscalibar extrafilters fam fame fastbuild ffmpeg fftw fl

ac fontconfig foomaticdb force-cgi-redirect fortran ftp gd gdbm gif glibc-omitfp glitz glut glx gmp gnokii gpgme gphoto2 gpm gra

phviz gs gsm gstreamer gstreamer010 gzip h323 hal ical icu idea idn ifp imagemagick imlib immqt-bc ipod ipv6 isdnlog ithreads ja

vascript jbig joystick jpeg jpeg2k kde kdeenablefinal kdepim kig-scripting kipi lame lcms ldap lha libcaca libg++ libsamplerate

libwww linuxthreads-tls live lm_sensors logitech-mouse logrotate lua lzo mad matroska md5sum memlimit mikmod mjpeg mmap mmx mmxe

xt mng modplug motif mozsvg mp3 mp4 mpeg mtp musepack musicbrainz ncurses network njb nls no-old-linux nptl nptlonly nsplugin og

g oggvorbis on-the-fly-crypt openal openexr opengl oss pam pcre pda pdf pdflib perl pic png posix pppd python qt qt3 quicktime r

ar rdesktop readline real reflection rle rtc samba screen sdl session shorten sid simplexml slang sms sndfile soap sockets speex

 spell spl sqlite sqlite3 sse sse-filters ssl svg syslog tcpd tetex tga theora threads tidy tiff tokenizer truetype truetype-fon

ts type1-fonts udev unicode unzip urandom usb userlocales utempter utf8 v4l v4l2 vcd vidix voodoo1 voodoo2 voodoo3 voodoo5 vorbi

s vorbis-psy win32codecs wma wmf x264 x86 xanim xattr xcomposite xine xinerama xml xml2 xorg xpm xprint xrandr xscreensaver xsl

xv xvid xvmc yv12 zip zlib zvbi" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1    emu10k1x ens1370

 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m       maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PC

M_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi

 null plug rate route share shm softvol" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse joystick" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES=

"bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="de" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon r128 nv

3dfx tdfx vesa fbdev"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_

OVERLAY
```

----------

## nikaya

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-566487.html

Dort wird folgendes empfohlen:

```
emerge -1av kdnssd-avahi
```

----------

## Max Steel

okay danke

----------

## Max Steel

Okay danke, hat funktioniert.

----------

## Max Steel

So selbes System bisschen anderes Problem:

```
>>> Source compiled.

>>> Test phase [not enabled]: kde-base/artsplugin-xine-3.5.7

>>> Install artsplugin-xine-3.5.7 into /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/artsplugin-xine-3.5.7/image/ category kde-base

Making install in tools

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/artsplugin-xine-3.5.7/work/artsplugin-xine-3.5.7/xine_artsplugin/tools'

Making install in thumbnail

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/artsplugin-xine-3.5.7/work/artsplugin-xine-3.5.7/xine_artsplugin/tools/thumbnail'

/usr/qt/3/bin/moc ./videocreator.h -o videocreator.moc

creating videothumbnail_la.all_cpp.cpp ...

/bin/sh ../../../libtool --silent --tag=CXX --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../../.. -I/usr/kde/3.5/include/arts -I/usr/kde/3.5/include -I/usr/qt/3/include -I.    -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT  -D_REENTRANT  -Wno-long-long -Wundef -ansi -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -Wcast-align -Wchar-subscripts -Wall -W -Wpointer-arith -DNDEBUG -DNO_DEBUG -O2 -march=athlon-xp -O2 -pipe -fno-ident -fomit-frame-pointer -fpeel-loops -funswitch-loops -fweb -ftracer -maccumulate-outgoing-args -fbranch-target-load-optimize -funit-at-a-time -falign-loops -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute -Wno-non-virtual-dtor -fno-exceptions -fno-check-new -fno-common -DQT_CLEAN_NAMESPACE -DQT_NO_ASCII_CAST -DQT_NO_STL -DQT_NO_COMPAT -DQT_NO_TRANSLATION  -c -o videothumbnail_la.all_cpp.lo videothumbnail_la.all_cpp.cpp

/bin/sh ../../../libtool --silent --tag=CXX --mode=link i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++  -Wno-long-long -Wundef -ansi -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -Wcast-align -Wchar-subscripts -Wall -W -Wpointer-arith -DNDEBUG -DNO_DEBUG -O2 -march=athlon-xp -O2 -pipe -fno-ident -fomit-frame-pointer -fpeel-loops -funswitch-loops -fweb -ftracer -maccumulate-outgoing-args -fbranch-target-load-optimize -funit-at-a-time -falign-loops -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute -Wno-non-virtual-dtor -fno-exceptions -fno-check-new -fno-common -DQT_CLEAN_NAMESPACE -DQT_NO_ASCII_CAST -DQT_NO_STL -DQT_NO_COMPAT -DQT_NO_TRANSLATION   -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--sort-common -Wl,--enable-new-dtags -o videothumbnail.la -rpath /usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3 -L/usr/kde/3.5/lib -L/usr/qt/3/lib     -module -avoid-version -module -no-undefined -Wl,--no-undefined -Wl,--allow-shlib-undefined -R /usr/kde/3.5/lib -R /usr/kde/3.5/lib -R /usr/qt/3/lib  -pthread videothumbnail_la.all_cpp.lo   -lkdecore

.libs/videothumbnail_la.all_cpp.o: In function `xine_timeout_routine(void*)':

videothumbnail_la.all_cpp.cpp:(.text+0x5ce): undefined reference to `xine_exit'

.libs/videothumbnail_la.all_cpp.o: In function `findBestFrame(xine_video_port_s*, xine_video_frame_t*)':

videothumbnail_la.all_cpp.cpp:(.text+0x65b): undefined reference to `xine_get_next_video_frame'

videothumbnail_la.all_cpp.cpp:(.text+0x789): undefined reference to `xine_free_video_frame'

videothumbnail_la.all_cpp.cpp:(.text+0x7e9): undefined reference to `xine_free_video_frame'

.libs/videothumbnail_la.all_cpp.o: In function `VideoCreator::create(QString const&, int, int, QImage&)':

videothumbnail_la.all_cpp.cpp:(.text+0x1a47): undefined reference to `xine_new_framegrab_audio_port'

videothumbnail_la.all_cpp.cpp:(.text+0x1a53): undefined reference to `xine_new_framegrab_video_port'

videothumbnail_la.all_cpp.cpp:(.text+0x1a72): undefined reference to `xine_stream_new'

videothumbnail_la.all_cpp.cpp:(.text+0x1aa6): undefined reference to `xine_open'

videothumbnail_la.all_cpp.cpp:(.text+0x1ac2): undefined reference to `xine_dispose'

videothumbnail_la.all_cpp.cpp:(.text+0x1ad2): undefined reference to `xine_close_audio_driver'

videothumbnail_la.all_cpp.cpp:(.text+0x1ae2): undefined reference to `xine_close_video_driver'

videothumbnail_la.all_cpp.cpp:(.text+0x1b49): undefined reference to `xine_get_pos_length'

videothumbnail_la.all_cpp.cpp:(.text+0x1b6e): undefined reference to `xine_close'

videothumbnail_la.all_cpp.cpp:(.text+0x1b89): undefined reference to `xine_open'

videothumbnail_la.all_cpp.cpp:(.text+0x1ba1): undefined reference to `xine_play'

videothumbnail_la.all_cpp.cpp:(.text+0x1bba): undefined reference to `xine_stop'

videothumbnail_la.all_cpp.cpp:(.text+0x1bcb): undefined reference to `xine_dispose'

videothumbnail_la.all_cpp.cpp:(.text+0x1bdb): undefined reference to `xine_close_audio_driver'

videothumbnail_la.all_cpp.cpp:(.text+0x1ecd): undefined reference to `xine_play'

videothumbnail_la.all_cpp.cpp:(.text+0x1edd): undefined reference to `xine_close'

videothumbnail_la.all_cpp.cpp:(.text+0x1ef8): undefined reference to `xine_open'

videothumbnail_la.all_cpp.cpp:(.text+0x1f10): undefined reference to `xine_play'

videothumbnail_la.all_cpp.cpp:(.text+0x1f22): undefined reference to `xine_stop'

videothumbnail_la.all_cpp.cpp:(.text+0x1f31): undefined reference to `xine_new'

videothumbnail_la.all_cpp.cpp:(.text+0x1f7c): undefined reference to `xine_config_load'

videothumbnail_la.all_cpp.cpp:(.text+0x1f8a): undefined reference to `xine_init'

videothumbnail_la.all_cpp.cpp:(.text+0x1fd5): undefined reference to `xine_new_framegrab_audio_port'

videothumbnail_la.all_cpp.cpp:(.text+0x1fe1): undefined reference to `xine_new_framegrab_video_port'

videothumbnail_la.all_cpp.cpp:(.text+0x2000): undefined reference to `xine_stream_new'

videothumbnail_la.all_cpp.cpp:(.text+0x2034): undefined reference to `xine_open'

videothumbnail_la.all_cpp.cpp:(.text+0x2254): undefined reference to `xine_free_video_frame'

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make[2]: *** [videothumbnail.la] Fehler 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/artsplugin-xine-3.5.7/work/artsplugin-xine-3.5.7/xine_] Fehler 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/artsplugin-xine-3.5.7/work/artsplugin-xine-3.5.7/xine_artsplugin/tools'

make: *** [install-recursive] Fehler 1

 *

 * ERROR: kde-base/artsplugin-xine-3.5.7 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *   ebuild.sh, line 1654:   Called dyn_install

 *   ebuild.sh, line 1089:   Called qa_call 'src_install'

 *   ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_install

 *   ebuild.sh, line 1334:   Called kde-meta_src_install

 *   kde-meta.eclass, line 389:   Called kde-meta_src_install 'make' 'dodoc'

 *   kde-meta.eclass, line 397:   Called die

 *

 * (no error message)

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/artsplugin-xine-3.5.7/temp/build.log'.

 *
```

Kann mir hier nochmal einer bitte helfen?

----------

## Keruskerfuerst

Dieses Paket mal ohne LDFLAGS kompilieren.

----------

## Max Steel

ausnahmsweise entdecke ich in der make.conf keine ldflags oder ich bin blind.

----------

## schachti

Irgendwo sind sie aber gesetzt:

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> # emerge --info
> ...

 

Wären sie nicht gesetzt, würde dort stehen

```

Unset:  LDFLAGS

```

.

Nimm mal diese schreckenserregenden CFLAGS raus und probier es damit nochmal. Mit den CFLAGS wirst Du auch keinen Bugreport durchbekommen.

----------

## schachti

Achso, zum letzten Problem: Probier mal

```

LDFLAGS="" CFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer" emerge kde-base/artsplugin-xine

```

Ich möchte wetten, dass es dann geht. Falls nicht, probier zusätzlich noch MAKEOPTS="-j1".

----------

